# When babies crayfish leave their mother?



## igor.kanshyn

I have a Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO) with babies hang on her. So, they hatch and just continue their development.

The question is *how long they will stay there?*
I have them hanging on their mother for 6 days and I don't see any differences in babies look.

You can look at them here:


----------



## Keri

Great video!! Maybe they will drop off once all of the yolk sac has been absorbed?

I wish you lived closer, I would love one of these guys!!


----------



## Atom

Look at those beady little eyes!


----------



## taureandragon76

They don't drop off till they can actually swim, they usually hang on till fully hatched.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Keri said:


> Great video!! Maybe they will drop off once all of the yolk sac has been absorbed?


Yes, they are quite nice creatures 

For me, it looks like they are hanging on empty (white) eggs.



Keri said:


> I wish you lived closer, I would love one of these guys!!


It's not so far, at least we are in the same country


----------



## igor.kanshyn

taureandragon76 said:


> They don't drop off till they can actually swim, they usually hang on till fully hatched.


*It has happened today*! 

I can't tell how long they were in shat 'hanging' state. But it was at least 7 days.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*They left their mother today!*

Video: CPO with babies. The babies just left mother's underbelly

Video is not perfect, but you will get the idea about babies size and look


----------



## Keri

SO CUTE!! lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you.

The mother still have white eggs in her underbelly. What those eggs are?


----------



## trevorhoang

wow i never had crayfish before but after watching those vids, i want one. lol i never seen them for sale in my local pet stores. how much do one of those CPO go for? and are they safe with other dwarf shrimps?


----------



## gwcana

crays are opportune eaters...mine used to climb up onto a ledge and then jump when a fish swam by....

So i don't think the dwarf shrimp will be safe...they need a tank of their own.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Crayfish are not all the same  This my crayfish is a dwarf one (Cambarellus Patzcuarensis "orange"). It's not just smaller, it also doesn't eat plants and not aggressive.
I keep them in shrimp tanks. I haven't seen them eating shrimps, but gwcana right, they will catch a shrimp if they will have such an opportunity. At the same, time they are so slow and lazy that I don't worry about shrimps 

Sometimes, it's funny to see how shrimps jump out from a cray's way.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

trevorhoang said:


> wow i never had crayfish before but after watching those vids, i want one. lol i never seen them for sale in my local pet stores. how much do one of those CPO go for? and are they safe with other dwarf shrimps?


I was lucky to get them in a pet store. There were around $15 ea. Usually they more expensive, like $25 each. They are not shrimps you don't need a colony, having just a few crays is enough to keep and breed them


----------

